# Workout Nutrition and Hormonal Manipulation



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In many of my articles over the years, I have promoted an approach to training that takes full advantage of manipulating your body’s natural production of anabolic hormones. One area I have not gone into great detail about is the idea of insulin manipulation through the use of carbohydrates and supplements. This article will cover [...]

*Read More...*


----------

